# Different Training Commands



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

We adopted a young Vizsla 2 weeks ago. He seems to be adjusting well to us and is happier each day. I'm guessing he's around 1. He started out as a very quiet, timid dog. This past week though - he's pure Vizsla! He has that wild, crazy energy that we so enjoy seeing. I believe he's had some sort of training. He froze in the field yesterday then turned to look at us as if he was waiting for a command. We tried many words but nothing worked. We finally just told him he was a good boy and moved on. We weren't hunting or anything - just playing. I have noticed that he sits using a hand command. Does anyone have any suggestions for different vocal commands we can try? We've named him July but I told my husband one day we were going to say a name & he'd go crazy. I think he' learning to respond to July though. Adopting a dog is new to us. I'm so thankful we did but it's a learning process for sure. I feel like we've come far in 2 weeks but we have a ways to go yet.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

congratulations to your new v. 
for the freezing and staying in place the whoa command is used. i would recommend look at some youtube videos searching pointing dog hunting or vizsla hunting or vizsla hunt test or whoa command pointing dog. if you have a smart TV even having him with you watching the videos and see how he reacts. he may have some bird dog training background and it would help you understand him better if you were to find out more about it.
if u have ant access to a pointing dog trainer i would even evaluate him there.


----------

